# Bidding - Man Hours



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Its been a while for me posting on here, but I had a question regarding bidding in regards to lighting replacement. 

I am Electrical Maintenance tech at a Waste-Water District and we are trying to do a cost analysis on a lighting replacement project we are looking into.

Basically what is the going man-hour assumption for the following scenarios;

Replacement of Fluorescent, Incadensent, HPS, Metal-Halide Fixtures with NEW LED Fixtures

- 2'x2' Drop in Ceiling Tile Lights, My estimate is 1-HR
- 4'x2' " ", My estimate is 1.5-HR
- 1'x4' Surface Mount Fixture, My estimate is 1-HR
- Metal-Halide Pole Light, Estimate 2-HRs
- HPS Pole Light, Estimate - 2HRs
- Can Lights, Estimate 1 - 3HRs, depending on installation
- Wall Packs, 1-HR

This doesnt include any additional code update requirements due to extremely old installation practices.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't help you with the numbers.
A reminder they may be screwed in and have 2 ceiling grid wires.
May be faster to cut the grid wires and shot new ones.
Some areas they can be real easy.
Other times it may be in a small office with furniture in the way and every tile space space something in it like F/A, duct, sprinkler, etc..
Depending on the area, laying plastic to prevent dust and clean up takes a few.
Logistics of moving many new fixtures in and old out will also burn some time.
Once the height gets over 10' it adds time.

I don't know if a 2x4 would take 50% longer (your 1 hr) than a 2x2 (you had 1.5).
Sometimes the 2x2 are in the more difficult locations like the small office. I would think they would be about the same time except for the logistics side you could move more 2x2s faster.


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

I would also add time for bringing the lights to the location, unboxing them, and boxing up the ones removed and trashing them out. This can also be done by a laborer. Add in setting up and moving ladders.
The can light looks excessive.
I would also remove one of each of the fixtures on the list to see if your time is reasonable. Maybe you are not aware of the exact install method, and if you have a good deal of lights, even leaving out a 15 minute unbracing, for each fixture will be costly.


----------



## Unbridled (Aug 25, 2017)

qckrun said:


> Its been a while for me posting on here, but I had a question regarding bidding in regards to lighting replacement.
> 
> I am Electrical Maintenance tech at a Waste-Water District and we are trying to do a cost analysis on a lighting replacement project we are looking into.
> 
> ...


You really need to factor in quantities and location differences. 
Your estimates are accurate for a couple of fixtures in their respective catagories, however, if you are going to retrofit 5 or more in the same location, I would factor in 25% less. If these fixtures are scattered about in different locations, you may wish to factor in 25% more.

Hope this helps....1st time poster BTW!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Is this going out for bid ? Then why sweat it ? 

If it's an in-house operation ... with you largely performing the work ... that's another situation.

In which case, your labor expense is already in the budget -- and counts for zero for this project.

You may need to talk to lighting specialists that can step up and re-design your lighting -- first.

LEDs have so changed the landscape that ... well ... everything has changed.

You can't trust what you 'know.'


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Why would a 2x4 layin take 30 minutes longer then a 2x2 layin?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

flyboy said:


> Why would a 2x4 layin take 30 minutes longer then a 2x2 layin?


If anything, the 2x2 should take longer. You'll spend 30 minutes trying to find a 2 foot tee


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Unbridled said:


> You really need to factor in quantities and location differences.
> Your estimates are accurate for a couple of fixtures in their respective catagories, however, if you are going to retrofit 5 or more in the same location, I would factor in 25% less. If these fixtures are scattered about in different locations, you may wish to factor in 25% more.
> 
> Hope this helps....1st time poster BTW!!


Welcome aboard!

Enjoy your ride here.

You bring up a good point!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Location location location!

Are any of these lights on a second floor or basement that would require equipment to be carried up or down a staircase?

What will be needed (ladders, lifts, scaffold, etc) to access these fixtures?

Many things can eat time.


----------



## Unbridled (Aug 25, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Enjoy your ride here.
> 
> You bring up a good point!


 Thanx


----------



## Unbridled (Aug 25, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Location location location!
> 
> Are any of these lights on a second floor or basement that would require equipment to be carried up or down a staircase?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, the labor units really increase after 3 floors as well as 12 FT ceilings. It's easy to utilize NECA labor units for estimates, but there are so many different variable on every project, that you really have to think it out.


----------



## Jabrois (Dec 2, 2017)

Before you award the project to a distributor tell them you want them to receive the material, unboxed/ repalletize and deliver to jobsite @ your scheduled time. If they wont find someone that'll. Where I'm @ this is all free of charge due to competition. 

Have ur math ready, If a distributor charges it will likely be much less than ur labor paid for an electrician to do the work. Our company has fixture carts that we unboxed and ship 2x4, 2x2, and downright.


----------

